# Advice for first time longer trip.



## Armando and Ida Garza (Mar 5, 2017)

Heading to Albuquerque in Oct.  Starting in Orlando Fl to Corpus Christi TX.  Parking RV and driving to the valley and back.  From there to Dallas then Albuquerque.  First longer trip and would appreciate any advice on where I might camp, be it campground or parking lot.  Places we might want to visit etc.  Any info would be great.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 7, 2017)

A lot of Walmarts will allow overnight stays but park in an out of the way place and don't leave garbage.  Hard to say on stays not knowing exact routes you will be taking to get there.  Pensacola Fl Fort Pickens but it is about a 15 mile drive out from Pensacola Beach but wow what a view going out the National Seashore drive. No sewage but have 30, 50 Amp service and water.  Some sites are small so ck for reservations before driving out there.  If you travel through Ocean Springs Ms a good stay is Davis Bayou National Seashore.  If you are in to the Casino's there are plenty in Biloxi Ms. Several good State parks in La close to I 10.  Fort Pickens and Davis Bayou do accept the Senior Pass if you are of age to have one.  Safe travels


----------

